# looking for  hunting club



## 3dHam (Mar 28, 2009)

husband /wife  team  bow hunters looking for a club to join  near macon , byron , warner robins area. We only bow hunt , but we do it all season,


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 28, 2009)

We have a club just out of Milledgeville toward Sparta and Sandersville.  If this is with in your distance send me a pm and I will tell you more.  We already have 2 full time bow only hunters (myself and one other), it would be nice to have a few more.


----------



## gahuntindude (Mar 29, 2009)

*jones county club*

Pm sent


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a club near high falls . 1250 acres In lamar and monore co. wife and school age children are Included. 600$$ Pm me If you want to know more..


----------



## walkerdog2 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have 900 acs in wilkinson co. Mature natural woods  qdm for 3-year old deer 1500 a year call if interested 478-946-6187 ask for andy


----------



## church (Apr 8, 2009)

we have 672a in monroe co. off of hwy 74 gas line two small creek on each side of gas line.dues will be 626.00 for 15 members.call me at 478-394-8817 after 3pm.----thanks terry


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 9, 2009)

this a great club with some really good areas for bow hunting. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=325780  membership is for family.


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jun 2, 2009)

1300 acres located in Telfair and Laurens County. Majority is located in Telfair County. For those of you who look for hunting land in Georgia know this area is known for producing 130+ class deer. Not to mention there is great quality turkey hunting. 
This is a QDM. Trophy managed. 
We only have a few spots left. 
$950 for the year. 

Call Tommy Jones - 229-860-0214
Or you can email me at jodysnipes@hotmail.com


----------



## eric jones (Jul 3, 2009)

Have 700 acres just south of Forsyth off I-75. Mixed hardwoods/pines, but mostly hardwoods. Several food plots.Have had lease for 13 yrs.Harvests of 15-25 per year. We are not QDM, but we have some nice deer.Good turkey as well. Call Eric-770-677-1333


----------



## ChoctawDave (Aug 4, 2009)

We need 3 new members. 12 existing members but not all are active deer hunters, several turkey only hunters. Jasper County, Hwy 83 south of Monticello almost 700 acres, bordering federal land (can be hunted too), rough camping with 8 reclaimed feldspar mines for fishing. Turkey, deer and rabbit. Lease from timber co. so almost all pines with hard wood edges.


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 12, 2009)

we need 4 members --525.00 annual dues will cover family

2 tracts of land=  one on the Monroe/Crawford co line between Forsyth and Roberta  the other is on the Juliette are about 2 miles south of Ga Power plant borders Ocmugee river and Rum Creek management WMA.

if interested call  770-775-5016  0r  770-235- 1687

Thanks


----------

